# 2008 Sandfest pictures



## coastalbend74 (Feb 20, 2008)

Port A's Sandfest was amazing.....these people have some talent.....


----------



## coastalbend74 (Feb 20, 2008)

*more pics*

enjoy


----------



## coastalbend74 (Feb 20, 2008)

*just a few more*

what can I say I enjoyed it......


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

wow! i read, a long time ago, a fiction novel that had one character who was a sand artist, but i never dreamed it was a real thing. these are incredible. they must have been absolutely amazing to see. ---sand back into rocks--- 

thank you so much for sharing these!

rosesm


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

WOW, I wish I could have seen that in person. Thanks for sharing your pictures.

John


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

What a great opportunity to get some unique photos. You did really good with these, thank you for sharing them. I'm going to have to make a note to check this event out next year.


----------



## coastalbend74 (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks, This was my first time going and I won't miss out again.... it was very fun!


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Pictures came out great I always have issues with blown out pictures at the beach. 

I'm impressed with those sculptures too. That sand sculpting really takes some talent. Takes some attitude to create something that you know will be destroyed shortly too..


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Very nice shots and VERY IMPERSSIVE sand art.....2 cool.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

That's some great sculptures. Thanks for sharing.
You did good.
Mike


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Fine shots and I'm glad to see that sand artistry is alive and well here in TX. Rich


----------

